
Show HN: OneDB, an open source decentralized back end - bbrennan
https://one-db.org/
======
billconan
how does it work? any article on the technical background?

say if one person from instance A needs to talk with another person from
instance B, how does it work?

~~~
bbrennan
Here's the documentation for dealing with multi-instance scenarios:
[https://docs.one-db.org/Create_an_App/Multiple_Instances](https://docs.one-
db.org/Create_an_App/Multiple_Instances)

If your data is hosted on a personal instance, you can "broadcast" that data
to other instances - you just send them a link to where the data lives on your
personal instance. The JavaScript client follows these links and collates the
data in the frontend.

Hope that answers your question - happy to discuss further!

